# Lake Tahoe



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyway I bought tickets for Lake Tahoe march 6 - 8 its amazing how cheap this place is, I see theres a a bunch of resorts there, any advice on were should I go, i have 2 days and 1 night to ski, short trip, long flights. i am trying to decide which resort should I chose so i can get the hotel near by.
thanks


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Man, you are on a tear with the ski trips. Good on ya.

Alpine Meadows is my favorite...and gotta head to Squaw for a full day. Meadows is laid back, tree shots, shorter runs,.....Squawllywood is everything opposite of that.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Forgot....stay in North Lake Tahoe (Incline Village---also has casinos and is cheaper).


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Great,here we go again........


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

save your money.....cali has NO SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!

seriously, mammoth has have 70 inches this year and we had 650+ last. K-wood is giving out free tickets and June Mt has already shut down for the season. 


-aaron


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

True no snow now but should be coming....You HAVE to hit Sugar Bowl and Kirkwood.
Stay in the South Lake area.....Trust me you want to party at the VEX and Cabo Wabo.......You'll forget about the lack of snow.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

I wish. the 4cast calls for 60 degrees and sunshine for the next two weeks......


-aaron


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Squaw....KT 22 laps on a powder day are probably the best in-bounds experience I have ever had.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well in a week from tomorrow I fly to Tahoe and the weather is looking incredible, its like good conditions follow me were ever I go Colorado, Vermont and now Tahoe, Heavenly has gotten 48 inches in 48 hours, and squaw looks like 60 in 5 days, and plenty more in the way till Thursday. We will see how it goes it should be fine since they are getting this great storms a week before I get there, so driving should be fine and the winds should be gone by then.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Recently passed thru north Tahoe*

Really cool ski shop in Truckee called The Backcountry. Specialize in tele,
mtn biking and rock climbing. Steered me to some great backcountry
skiing and great folks for insight to the resorts. Squaw is def a sight to behold. Don't rule out The ski area's above Truckee Donner Pass etc
and there is great car/hitchhike skiing up there too.


----------

